# BBC Article regarding Ovulation Induction and Multiple Pregnancy



## JW3 (Apr 7, 2008)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/8631569.stm

Maybe there are others here that are interested in this article about ovulation induction.

I am pregnant with my first child from OI with FSH injections after 4 cycles of clomid and 5 with FSH. I was very lucky to be living in an area where they offer full follicle tracking at a major hopsital with both clomid and FSH injections. Because of this I was able to identify two cycles when I overstimmed (once with 3 follicles and once with 7)and had to cancel the cycle. My clinic provided me with detailled statistics about multiple pregnancy outcomes in our area which helped us to come to the decision that we would not risk triplets. Some of the staff in my clinic were shocked to hear of the many other girls I met on here who were not getting any tracking scans at all and therefore had no idea how many follicles were generated.

I therefore feel that the risks of over-stimulation are mainly due to the lack of NHS resource in other postcode areas to this type of treatment, which for me was a preferred course of action to IVF. Given that I have been succesful in OI it has also saved the NHS the funded cycle of IVF that we had been offered.


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

I agree entirely, my first was an OI baby with regular focllicle tracking, I was also well advised of the risk of multiples and despite being told I would not concieve on this cycle (my cycles were screwed and gave inconclusive scan results), it is thought I was pregnant with two before the first scan, but had subsequently lost one.

I agree with you, more hospitals offering proper tracking would make much more sense.

Bev xx


----------

